# Neon Tetra Rapid Breathing to death?!



## liz0 (Oct 8, 2009)

My tank is ten gallons, heater, filter/pump I've had it set up since January 2009 and this is my first death since establishing my two tanks.

The tank I'm talking about contains; 2 platies, 1 Mystery snail, 1 apple snail and 4 ( Used to be 5 ) Neon Tetras.

About a week ago I noticed my one Tetra breathing very rapidly, I scoped him over for NTD (Neon Tetra Disease) Ich etc. His colors where fine no signs of velvet or ich or anything really. I assumed that perhaps he had been recently startled or something and let it go... Over the next few days he just seemed to go downhill eventually it seemed swimming became quite the chore for him and he started only being able to swim vertically and then he started lying on the gravel  
Normally I let this go, I've been keeping fish since i was in kinder garden I know they can be very finicky and at times die for no apparent reasons.

The problem is I was checking my fish very closely tonight (thought I saw platy babies!) and I noticed 1 of my other tetras is now breathing in gasps. Once again his colors are bright and his scales appear healthy and normal!

I don't know what to do....Should I separate him? Anything i can do for him?
I'm very sad. Hubby makes fun of me but these are my little critters!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Do a water change on the aquarium. Make sure the ammonia and nitrites are not too high. If that doesn't help, try an antibacterial treatment.

Neon tetras are prone to illness.

Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

nope. u pretty much nailed it on the head. most neons are now genetically weak strains that appear on the market. am startin a project with some "hopefully" wild caught ones soon.....its so hard getting healthy neon tetras now a days.


----------

